
European gambling company in talks to buy FanDuel for $700M - mark-ruwt
https://www.axios.com/betbair-fanduel-1526405207-34217c90-c6f3-4ac4-9987-4ae7bc9ca029.html
======
vinnyglennon
Awesome. Fantasytote.com is another Irish service in same fantasy football
gambling space having players against each other using a tote, rather than the
house setting the odds.

------
klondike_
FanDuel claims not to be gambling yet they're being bought out by a gambling
company. Interesting

~~~
anoncoward111
well, i mean, my opinion is that FanDuel is in fact a gambling company, but
unalligned businesses do acquisitions all the time

I mean an e-commerce site literally bought a brick and mortar grocery store
because it had the money

------
bantonj
This is probably the first of many sports gambling related moves.

------
ruairidhwm
Another big win for Edinburgh's tech scene :)

------
bmlevy9
What do you guys think of this?

~~~
SteveNuts
I'm surprised it's not in the billions, to be honest.

~~~
jonknee
Why? They don't have some special access to gambling that others don't and are
known for losing phenomenal amounts of money.

------
sjg007
huge.. this is a big deal.

